# Donald Stephens Convention Center-Rosemont,Il



## GregL (Nov 22, 2009)

Several of us always attend the Wheel Of Wheels show in Chicago. We arrive in Chicago by Amtrak and take either a cab or a bus to McCormic Place and make it back to Union Station for the train ride home.

This year the show is at Donald Stephens Convention Center in Rosemont. Is there any way to take the ''el'' to the convention center?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

GregL


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 23, 2009)

GregL said:


> Several of us always attend the Wheel Of Wheels show in Chicago. We arrive in Chicago by Amtrak and take either a cab or a bus to McCormic Place and make it back to Union Station for the train ride home.This year the show is at Donald Stephens Convention Center in Rosemont. Is there any way to take the ''el'' to the convention center?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> GregL


Yes, very much so.

From Union Station, walk two blocks south to the Clinton subway station of the Blue line. It's under the expressway overpass.

Take any train labeled O'Hare to the Rosemont station, the last station before the airport station.

Walk south along the east side of River Road -- both the station and the Convention Center are on the east side. It's only about two blocks, and you can't miss the Convention Center.


----------



## GregL (Nov 23, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > Several of us always attend the Wheel Of Wheels show in Chicago. We arrive in Chicago by Amtrak and take either a cab or a bus to McCormic Place and make it back to Union Station for the train ride home.This year the show is at Donald Stephens Convention Center in Rosemont. Is there any way to take the ''el'' to the convention center?
> ...


Thanks for the prompt answer. How long will take to get to the Rosemont station from the Clinton subway station?

GregL


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 23, 2009)

GregL said:


> Thanks for the prompt answer. How long will take to get to the Rosemont station from the Clinton subway station?GregL


About 45 minutes, give or take. Almost surely less than an hour, unless there's a *major* service disruption.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a PDF file of Chicago L Blue Line trains. Note that times are not show for every station, so you'll have to pick one close to where you're boarding and another close to where you're disembarking, then make an educated guess as to how much time it will take the train to get from your origin to your destination.

To be on the safe side, you should probably use a time for the station *before* the one at which you board, and the time for a station _*after*_ the one where you get off.


----------

